# Adrenal fatigue



## doulanobles (Aug 15, 2006)

Anyone have any expereince with this? What kind of supplements are good for this along with lifestyle changes?


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

yes. it comes from long term stress, or medications that rev up your metabolism like prednisone or amphetamines. it can cause a host of other health problems. as far as i know, the only cure is rest.


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Licorice root helps a little. I can't remember what else. Do you have a good health store? You could ask there. 

There's also a support group prohealth.com. You would probably be able to find some suggestions on the message boards there, since it is one of the many root causes of Chronic Fatigue and Fibromyalgia.

hollym


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Douglas Labs makes a good product called Ora-Adren. Oakway Health has the best prices I've found for many of their products.

Jenny
Frontier Freedom


----------



## moonbeam (Apr 7, 2008)

I take Adrenal Cortex by Thorne. Basically if you eat any of the adrenal glands, etc from an animal you will be supplementing your own system. I also know that there are plenty of herbs that stimulate the adrenal system, but if you aren't opposed, the animal versions tend to be better at being gentle to they body.


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 24, 2007)

Adrenal insuffiency, adrenal fatigue, adrenal exhaustion.

I"ve been living with it, and naturally treating it for 28years. Initial treatments were started using frequent blood tests, then about 15yrs ago, the use of hair/mineral analysis really showed much greater accuracy, and longer term patterns. The mineral analysis has refined my use of supplements and allows for changes based on need, the lab printouts are intrepreted by a physician who has specialized in this area since the early 70's and allows me to get products that are not available to the general public, the best product, is made 3miles from my home, but I can only get it through a doc. 

Living with this, and sometimes poorly, has made me watchful of my kids, to make sure they have a good healthy start in life, since my situation was diagnosed so late, I nearly worked myself to death(literally), and that's not what I want for my kids. 

It's severity will dictate how long recovery takes, if ever. This situation occurs slowly, and is treated over an even longer term sometimes. So what you need to do for yourself, is just determine where your body is, so you know how to respond, not just throw products at it blindly, it involves all the organs and your brain.

Blessings to a recovery.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

wdchuck said:


> Adrenal insuffiency, adrenal fatigue, adrenal exhaustion.
> 
> I"ve been living with it, and naturally treating it for 28years. Initial treatments were started using frequent blood tests, then about 15yrs ago, the use of hair/mineral analysis really showed much greater accuracy, and longer term patterns. The mineral analysis has refined my use of supplements and allows for changes based on need, the lab printouts are intrepreted by a physician who has specialized in this area since the early 70's and allows me to get products that are not available to the general public, the best product, is made 3miles from my home, but I can only get it through a doc.
> 
> ...


What were the natural treatments that you used ???


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 24, 2007)

Hermit, 

What I have used, although ever changing, continue to use, and may still be using for the rest of my life are part of a program, specifically designed to work with my system, and for all ingrediants to work in a complimentary fashion, for me to state what I"m using, I'd also have to include all the other data, and it still wouldn't help anyone else without them knowing exactly where their bodies are at.

Check out George Crile, medical physiologist
Paul Eck, and the Eck Institute, lots of great research and findings

Any ingested stimulant is really taking a step backwards in trying to solve the complicated puzzle that is adrenal burnout.


----------



## doulanobles (Aug 15, 2006)

That really sounds interesting...I've been struggling. health wise, and stumbled across this condition and was amazed at how many of the symptoms i have. I also have insulin resistance. I'm only about 15-20 lbs overweight and I eat NO white sugar, flour and I limit my carbs. I can't seem to take weight off even after 1300 cal a day and hard sweaty workouts 4-5 times a week. I've thought about seeing a naturopath and getting some food intolerance testing and other stuff but...$$ is an issue. It's seriously crazy how tired I get sometimes, even after 8-9 hours sleep a night. Funny thing is, they say it's caused by stress but i really don't feel stressed. We've had a lot of changes over the last few years (moving, surgery, etc.) but I couldn't imagine that causing this much havoc this long.

Whew...thanks for listening!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

The organ hurting is not always where the main problem is. How's your liver these days? That is usually what is affected before the kidneys. A good liver cleanse would do wonders as well as may clear up the kidney issue as well. doulanobles, liver cleanse also. The liver and kidneys are the two main filters of the body. They get "clogged", other systems are not going to function properly. Liver issues cause everything from mood issues, food & medicinal intolerances, sensitivity to smells, weight issues, cholesterol & high blood pressure imbalances......lots of stuff. Want more info, let me know! Good luck!


----------



## doulanobles (Aug 15, 2006)

I actually have done several liver cleanses as well as following a liver diet by Sandra cabot...all to no affect, unfortunately. I had a liver surgery in 2002 and haven't been the same since. Since then, 5 more surgeries (not liver) with the last one in 2005. The only thing I can figure is that it totally knocked me outta whack. I;ve also had some bllodwork that may point to some autoimmune issues. Ah, the joy of being human


----------



## countrymouse2b (Mar 13, 2008)

I've been battling this myself for a while now. I actually went on hydrocortisone (synthetic cortisol) and I wish I never would have. Once you get started it is hard to quit. I recently began seeing a holistic dentist (who would have thunk it? lol) who is helping me~the cause of my adrenal problems is mercury toxicity from a mouthful of amalgam fillings. The mercury has collected in my adrenals, among other places and is wreaking havoc.

I just started on some of the supplements that Wdchuck mentioned. They are only available through holistic doctors and chiropracters. The supplement for adrenals is called Drenamin. Since starting it (a week ago), I have been able to cut down on my hydrocortisone! And I believe after I get all the mercury out of my mouth and detox properly that I will be able to get off of the hydrocortisone completely.

You have to be careful with glandulars. Many will make you feel worse as they come from the whole adrenal gland, instead of just the cortex which you need. Also, I wouldn't just go to any doctor, I would check their references first. I was blessed in that I had a friend who referred me to my dentist. He has been doing this for 35 years.

It really is a good idea to get thoroughly tested in all areas, to see where the problems lie. Unfortunately, even though my main problem was sugar handling, I had problems in just about every other area as well.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Kudos on the holistic dentistry! Hard to find them! I have just found one very recently after looking for a long time. For you peeps with liver issues, I have them as well. Tests being done by Naturopath linking viruses that I may have had since birth. Very interesting... I totally understand it being in the field and all but hadn't thought about that aspect. Explains a lot of issues since childhood though.


----------



## countrymouse2b (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, it's pretty freaky...my dentist told me I have had a virus for about 5 years!


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

To check for Adrenal fatigue, lie still for 10 minutes take your blood pressure, note the systolic and heart rate, stand up and immediately take it again, if the systolic falls and heart rate increase more than 10 it indicates low Adrenal function.
Adrenal fatigue could be just part of a bigger problem, most ofter candida is the cause, here's a test you can take for a first step.
http://www.flora-balance.com/candida_questionnaire_long.php


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 24, 2007)

doulanobles said:


> That really sounds interesting...I've been struggling. health wise, and stumbled across this condition and was amazed at how many of the symptoms i have. I also have insulin resistance. I'm only about 15-20 lbs overweight and I eat NO white sugar, flour and I limit my carbs. I can't seem to take weight off even after 1300 cal a day and hard sweaty workouts 4-5 times a week. I've thought about seeing a naturopath and getting some food intolerance testing and other stuff but...$$ is an issue. It's seriously crazy how tired I get sometimes, even after 8-9 hours sleep a night. Funny thing is, they say it's caused by stress but i really don't feel stressed. We've had a lot of changes over the last few years (moving, surgery, etc.) but I couldn't imagine that causing this much havoc this long.
> 
> Whew...thanks for listening!


Your thyroid may be stressed, and that could be keeping your weight where you don't want it, and the workouts may be part of the problem.
The thyroid operates best with a calcium/potassium ratio of 4:1. The only way to find out where yours is at, is a mineral analysis, blood work won't cut it, only gives you an idea of what's happening for a few hours. Hair test will show weeks worth of information. But you need someone to help analyze and then set up a program with your specific needs. 

Your body has stress memory too, and as it cleanses itself, all that ocurred has to come back out of memory, that's why this process can take sooooo long.


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm suffering with this. Beside eating ZERO processed foods, grains, and sugar heres somethings to try. I eat a pescatartian diet.
1. Walk at least 1 mile a day, at first this is really hard, but it helps.
2. I take large amounts of fish oils, phospyhatidil choline, C0Q10. A good multivitamin, vitamin D, B12 and folic acid injections and AdrenaCort. Remember the quality of your supplements is so very important. If your buying your vitamins from Walmart, a pharmacy, grocery store, your wasting your time and money. You should be spending around $150 a month on these supplements if they are the good quality. 
3. I take a prescription called A.C.E , you can only get it from one doctor in nation right now and it costs $2 a pill, but oh my gosh it works so well I feel normal again.
5. If you also have insulin resistance ask you doctor about Metformin, its a fantastic drug. 
HTH someone.


----------



## doulanobles (Aug 15, 2006)

I am on metformin for insulin resistance. And intersetingly enough, I cut out my hard, sweaty workouts for 2 weeks or so and upped my fish oils and have lost a couple of pounds. Still pretty tired a lot but maybe those workouts were too hard? Been trying to just walk a bit everyday along with normal chores. Also, clamping down on what i eat more. Thanks all for the input!


----------

